# won't recognize password (sometimes)



## kmbarrow (May 10, 2013)

Most frustrating, new computer (three weeks old) twice now it has refused my password. after a while 1-3 hours it works. ?????


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Have you tried to reset the password entirely?


----------

